# Bedford and County



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anyone played here recently?  Can't find much on the forum.  Â£30 each, but I've a 2 for 1 voucher, so is it worth it?

Thanks


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2016)

Pleasant enough course, havent played it for a couple of years but usually in decent nick. Def worth Â£30 for 2 of you imo


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 23, 2016)

fundy said:



			Pleasant enough course, havent played it for a couple of years but usually in decent nick. Def worth Â£30 for 2 of you imo
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fundy. I'm a local nomad, so slowly working my round the area.


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2016)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Thanks Fundy. I'm a local nomad, so slowly working my round the area.
		
Click to expand...

Am just about to get back from injury, am a member at Aylesbury Vale, youre more than welcome for a game if you ever fancy it or happy to grab a game elsewhere


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 23, 2016)

fundy said:



			Am just about to get back from injury, am a member at Aylesbury Vale, you're more than welcome for a game if you ever fancy it or happy to grab a game elsewhere
		
Click to expand...

That's a kind offer and I'm tempted if you don't mind playing with someone who is not in your league.  I'm knocking on the door of breaking 100 - this summer I hope, though tricky when I only get to play once a month or so.


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2016)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			That's a kind offer and I'm tempted if you don't mind playing with someone who is not in your league.  I'm knocking on the door of breaking 100 - this summer I hope, though tricky when I only get to play once a month or so.
		
Click to expand...

What you score doesnt matter to me Ill play with anyone (anyone who will have me anyway). Give us a month or so to get house move out of the way and back fully fit and let us know when you can do and we'll happily have a hit


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 23, 2016)

Cool - that'd be great.  It feels like a step up to play with someone I don't know!  A good challenge.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2016)

Always liked playing B&C and was a member a few winters ago - for a wet winter when most other courses closed! Usually in very good condition and greens will be getting slick now. "Hilly" for the area so awkward lies in places but otherwise not a huge amount of difficulty albeit long in places. Only downside is a couple of areas where tees and greens are very close to each other.

Oh - take a lot less than you need into the 18th - it all slopes away and very hard to hold the green!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 25, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Always liked playing B&C and was a member a few winters ago - for a wet winter when most other courses closed! Usually in very good condition and greens will be getting slick now. "Hilly" for the area so awkward lies in places but otherwise not a huge amount of difficulty albeit long in places. Only downside is a couple of areas where tees and greens are very close to each other.

Oh - take a lot less than you need into the 18th - it all slopes away and very hard to hold the green!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda.  I tend to stay away from the whites - yellow is fine for me.  The advice for the 18th is helpful; usually for me a driver is a lot less than I need (as I am the opposite of forum distances!).  I'm looking forward to playing there, and I understand the halfway house ice-creams are worth having too.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2016)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Thanks Amanda.  I tend to stay away from the whites - yellow is fine for me.  The advice for the 18th is helpful; usually for me a driver is a lot less than I need (as I am the opposite of forum distances!).  I'm looking forward to playing there, and I understand the halfway house ice-creams are worth having too.
		
Click to expand...

18th is drive off the tee (as far left as you dare) but it's the approach that needs care 

Ice Creams are amazing and a lovely tradition that pretty much everyone stops at the halfway house.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 11, 2016)

I did play here.  Nice course, quite a few places where you need to think your way round.  Greens were really bobbly.

At the 18th, I tried to remember if Amanda has said to club up or club down for my approach to green.  So I did neither and pulled it left.  I was a bit frustrated by that hole - after a nice drive, should have scored better!


----------

